# Refridgerator?



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to sink my fridge into the wall, there is a closet on the other side of wall so there is plenty of room. I was concerned about the unit needing circulation, is that a issue. Thanks


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Most manufacturers of refrigeraters publish specs for allowable vent area. Usually 1" on sides, 2 to 3" on top.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Refrigerator make, model#?

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> I was concerned about the unit needing circulation, is that a issue


Some yes and some no.

jeff.


----------

